# show me your mill guards



## 777mechanic (Nov 11, 2014)

so i'm on project number 10 on the mill and have about that many burns from flying metal so show me what your using to block the flying meteors . really surprised at how long they stay hot and melt into your flesh .


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 11, 2014)

Here are a couple of different methods I use.

You may recognize this as my avatar picture.  This shows a 1/4 inch acrylic in an extruded aluminum window channel that is clamped to the table.  Just pull the plastic out of the rail to get to the work.  I use this when I am running a lot of parts, where it makes sense set up the rail.  



Sometimes I just use a piece of plywood attached to a chunk of 2x4 that I can place on the table and move around as needed, just to keep the chips from going in a certain direction.

This is piece of Lexan I sometimes just prop up on the table for a temp shield.


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep, i like to use Sandvik R390 inserts on my mills. If the chips aren't coming off red hot, you're not pushing it enough. This insert doesn't like coolant.

First step is cut right to left so chips nearly all fly backward. if facing cut the back part first.

I do have a couple plexiglass guard that bolt to the back of the vise, and i have a couple piece of scrap sheet metal. Works sometimes, other times not so much. Then i just stand back.


If you're using regular carbide EMs, a fogless mister can reduce the ships temp. by a ton. I posted my build, I see several others have done the same.

Karl


----------



## Rick Leslie (Nov 11, 2014)

Nothing fancy here. Just really cheap, portable chip guards.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8970-Homemade-chip-shields?highlight=chip+guard


----------



## Andre (Nov 11, 2014)

I shoot all my chips to the back left side of the bridgie, makes cleanup easy and no hot chips on the arms. I don't mill steel often so the chips are not hot anyhow. 

Come to think of it, my mill gets 90% aluminum and my lathe gets 90% steel....


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 11, 2014)

I wont lie, when I am removing metal I dont much care which way I am going. Just back and forth. Takes to long to return to the other side. I get chips every where. I'll be watching some ideas


----------



## Cheeseking (Nov 12, 2014)

Pc of acrylic with som slots.
Slips on and off bolts in vice.


----------



## Fabrickator (Nov 12, 2014)

I made this little shield out of Lexan for a few bucks.  I mounted it on a dovetail for quick removal.  It only works with my mill vise though so far, which is what I use about 75% of the time.  I added some filler pieces of modeling plastic (polypropylene) to the bottom edge to close it off and it works great!  You can see in the pic, about 60% of those chips would have been all over me and the floor.  For clean-up, I vac what I can and then blow it all to the wall.  At the end of a procedure or project, I vac the floor.

Rick

.


----------



## cajun lathe (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a face shield that I used, held on with Magnets that are adjustable, will post one of the mini mill, I call it trash bagging, Cajun Lathe


----------



## cajun lathe (Nov 17, 2014)

You all this is something that I put on my HF Mini Mill X2, it is a trash bag that I set on the table, set up the milling vise, then assemble the iron rack and pin it in place with the cotter pins, use metal paper clamps to hole it to the rods, works great can see over the top with ease, I have that light that works great when done un pin it fold up the bag and no mess on the mill, me or the floor, building a taper attachment for the mini lathe on it now when done going to paint the rack the color of the mill, I can post measurements if interested made from 1/4 rods with 3/8" nuts, I now use a magnet on the column to hold up the back, I used to spend more time cleaning than milling.


----------



## 777mechanic (Nov 20, 2014)

i took all of your ideas and made a couple of shields , thanks again for your help . great site for us newbies .


----------

